# tapeworms in pyr



## treeclimber233 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just noticed last night that Drift has tapeworms.  What should I use to worm him?  Going to the feed store this morning......


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 19, 2013)

I used this twice last year and it worked well.  I got it at Tractor Supply.  It is the only one that comes in a little bottle there.  I see that Petco apparently has it too.  Darn fleas!!  My dogs already have them, so begins the cycle!!


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 19, 2013)

Make sure you also have him on a reliable flea and tick prevention program. Tapes are most often the result of flea, so don't just treat the tapes!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 22, 2013)

I put him on the flea pill comfortis.  He had a ton of fleas before the pill but they are gone now.  I got him pills from tractor supply for tapeworms.  He does not appreciate having to take pills.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use wormex plus.  Has to be the plus or it won't get the tapes.  Way cheaper at amazon than tc.  Still expensive when you have multiple  dogs.


----------

